# NASB Acts 5:33



## God'sElectSaint (May 22, 2015)

Been reading the NASB and I am really enjoying it! It's an excellent version thus far. A little confused at the wording of this passage in Acts though "33 But when they heard this, they were cut to the quick and intended to kill them"(NASB)
"Act 5:33 When they heard that, they were cut to the heart, and took counsel to slay them." (KJV)
Never heard this term "cut to the quick" before? Can anyone explain this?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 22, 2015)

Slice someone deeply, like to the bone.

I'm surprised it is no longer a common idiom. Last century (as in 20 years ago), you'd hear it all the time.

"Quick" means (or at least used to mean) something essential or sensitive.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 22, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Slice someone deeply, like to the bone.
> 
> I'm surprised it is no longer a common idiom. Last century (as in 20 years ago), you'd hear it all the time.
> 
> "Quick" means (or at least used to mean) something essential or sensitive.



Oh okay, cool. Yeah the NASB has some interesting translations. I like a lot of 'em. Here's another one that kinda struck me as different "1 Tim 4:7 But have nothing to do with worldly fables fit only for old women." Not that it's wrong I guess I am just used to the KJV "old wives fables" But I think the NASB is a great addition to my studies. I like using it in conjunction with the King James because they are both very literal and to get a perspective of both text-types.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 22, 2015)

Vic got the meaning right. Nowadays (another older expression we 60 somethings use), you will most often hear "cut to the quick" in terms of clipping a dogs claws. 



> Light colored claws are easier to cut than dark claws as the blood vessels and nerves that supply the claw, called the quick, are easier to see.
> toenail including labeled quick and line designating area to cut	Cut the claw to within approximately 2 millimeters of the quick.



I still use the term in the sense the NASB does.


----------



## Peairtach (May 23, 2015)

I suppose "the quick" is the living part of the toenail or fingernail, as "the quick and the dead" means "the living and the dead".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pilgrim (May 23, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Slice someone deeply, like to the bone.
> ...



At times it appears that the NASB translators strained at synonyms in order to differentiate the translation from the RSV in those places. (However in this case the RSV and ESV simply have "enraged." The NKJV has "furious" with "cut to the quick" in the margin.) Since the ESV is a light revision of the RSV (which conservatives largely rejected) this explains why the ESV often has more familiar wording even though the NASB is generally considered to be more literal. But sometimes different wording can help you think deeper about a passage that you may have read many times before.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 23, 2015)

This thread caused me to reflect: the modern translations have to worry about adapting to ever-changing idioms. The AV (KJV), on the other hand, established idioms that have been with us for centuries.

Bible Phrases - a list of everyday phrases that come from the Bible. - meaning and origin.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 23, 2015)

Pilgrim said:


> God'sElectSaint said:
> 
> 
> > VictorBravo said:
> ...



Yeah it does. I am enjoying it actually. The NASB is a little different for me, a nice translation though. I am usually a AV and sometimes NKJV guy so I am more familiar with those.


----------

